# Electrical Appliances



## eliefostermacro

Hi all, I am new to this forum and have posted previously, but didn't receive any replies, so maybe I am doing this wrong? So, my question today is about electrical appliances. We are moving to the Baza region beg April, so nearest large town would be Guadix, then Granada. I am not sure whether to buy a new American Fridge Freezer and large Range Cooker here and bring out with me, or to buy locally. Can anyone recommend any big electrical retailers in Spain where I can go online to look at their prices/choices. Thanks a lot Elaine


----------



## tarot650

eliefostermacro said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and have posted previously, but didn't receive any replies, so maybe I am doing this wrong? So, my question today is about electrical appliances. We are moving to the Baza region beg April, so nearest large town would be Guadix, then Granada. I am not sure whether to buy a new American Fridge Freezer and large Range Cooker here and bring out with me, or to buy locally. Can anyone recommend any big electrical retailers in Spain where I can go online to look at their prices/choices. Thanks a lot Elaine


https://www.worten.es/

Might give you a rough idea on prices and just lately they seem to be having some good offers on.Best of luck with your move.Lovely part of Andalucia.Have friends at Guadix they bought a cave house there.Respect.SB.


----------



## olivefarmer

Hi Elaine, welcome to the forum.

Some things to think about. Uk appliances will have UK plugs on. You can buy Spanish ones to fit. Also Uk to Spanish adapters are available in DIY stores like Lerot Merlin. They do have a max wattage and do not fare well with kettles for example.

Fridges here are built for the "sub tropical" weather.e.g. ambient temps as high as 40 degC or maybe more. If you look hard enough in the UK you can find similar ones but most are designed for the temperate zone. We actually had a UK one bought as a present. It lasted eight years. The washing machine is still going strong! There is carriage costs and possible damage bringing Uk purchases here too to factor in.

My advice would be to buy locally. If you are in a rural situation the "local" shop will deliver - often included in the price which will often be the same as in a city or large store. Electrical goods here have a two year guarantee and it will be easier to get parts or repairs done. having said that our locally purchased dishwasher on/off button broke and we couldn't get anyone interested in coming to us - too far for such a small job. I ended up sourcing a button off the web and fitting it myself.

Shops. Try Mediamarkt.es- in Granada, Worten and the big supermarkets like Carrefour-in Granada. for example models and prices. Google Electrodomesticos Baza . Even the smallest shop can get items and they often have a catalogue or pamphlet. 

I don't know what a range cooker is if it is electric but it sounds BIG. I suspect it would need its own dedicated electric circuit if one doesn't exist. With an oven and rings the combined juice would(I imagine) be too much for an ordinary power socket outlet.

Hope that helps.


----------



## eliefostermacro

Thank you very much for the information to both people who have answered me. I appreciate you taking the time with such detailed information. I will look into your suggestions. Regards Elaine


----------



## mickbcn

eliefostermacro said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and have posted previously, but didn't receive any replies, so maybe I am doing this wrong? So, my question today is about electrical appliances. We are moving to the Baza region beg April, so nearest large town would be Guadix, then Granada. I am not sure whether to buy a new American Fridge Freezer and large Range Cooker here and bring out with me, or to buy locally. Can anyone recommend any big electrical retailers in Spain where I can go online to look at their prices/choices. Thanks a lot Elaine


Try in redcoon.es


----------



## VFR

I would first find out what potencia you have at the place you are moving to as in the UK you do not give this a seconds thought, but here in Spain it is important.

Example.........
Most fast boil UK kettles will draw around 3kw, in Spain you should be looking for one around the 1.5 mark.
A good quality fan assisted oven can easily top 5kw at times & again if the wiring/meter are not up to scratch you will have issues.


----------



## bandit1250

Let me tell you a story, are you sitting comfortable? Good, then I shall begin.I purchased from /SNIP/ at Velez Malaga a brand new MP3 player to listen to my learn Spanish cds. It started to break down a couple of days ago, so off I went back to/SNIP/ . Stood in line waiting for what seemed to be a life time watching the poor souls in front of me getting more and more animated, more and more frustrated and more and more vocal. You could just tell off their body language, raising of hands and shrugging of shoulders that not one of them left a 'happy customer' of /SNIP/ Then it become my turn, to cut a long story short it appears that /SNIP/ only take back/exchange goods before 15 days are up after the purchase date. As I had had my player for 2 DAYS past this deadline they would not under any circumstances refund my money or offer me an exchange, and that I would have to at my own time and expense send the player off to somewhere in Madrid (does anybody really believe I would ever see it again). It was at this point that that I knew I was on a total loser here and that /SNIP/ attitude was ''we have your money and now you are on your own''.I then placed the useless MP3 on the floor and to many ohhhs and ahhhs off the other 'happy customers' inline smashed it flat using my motorbike boots, kicked it into the corner picked up my helmet and gloves and left the store to the sound of security being beckoned. As look would have it iam 6ft tall and weigh 200 pounds all dressed in armour reinforced leathers (so no problem there walking out). As far as I was concerned it was no loss so what the hell go out with a bang.As far as the 15 day guarantee goes /SNIP/ don't inform you until after you have payed, got your change and finally got you receipt (its in the small print at the bottom) so be very careful about trying to return faulty goods back to /SNIP/ as it will end in tears ( more than likely yours) , this all happened in front of your CCTV AT APPROX 12:30 so don't try to deny this happened /SNIP/ . 
my advice is to go to a big store to see the make/ model that you like and then go to your local store and ask if they can supply the same model at the similar price, if so then use them as they will be more interested in making you a future client.


----------



## bandit1250

well at least it got through, thanks xabiachica for editing it to make it available to viewed by all  ,not quite sure on what will and what will not be published sometimes.


----------



## baldilocks

Bandit: You should have asked for the complaints book. Irrespective of the 15 days it says on their till receipt you have a right as a customer to expect that an item will have a longer life than that. You also have a right as a customer to have access to the "hoja de reclamaciónes" (Complaints book) which when completed goes to the OMIC office at the Diputación for your province. Merely asking for it, usually prompts the level of service that you want.


----------



## eliefostermacro

Thanks everyone for the very useful information contained in your answers. Regards Elaine


----------



## Derek H

bandit1250 said:


> Let me tell you a story, are you sitting comfortable? Good, then I shall begin.I purchased from /SNIP/ at Velez Malaga a brand new MP3 player to listen to my learn Spanish cds. It started to break down a couple of days ago, so off I went back to/SNIP/ . Stood in line waiting for what seemed to be a life time watching the poor souls in front of me getting more and more animated, more and more frustrated and more and more vocal. You could just tell off their body language, raising of hands and shrugging of shoulders that not one of them left a 'happy customer' of /SNIP/ Then it become my turn, to cut a long story short it appears that /SNIP/ only take back/exchange goods before 15 days are up after the purchase date. As I had had my player for 2 DAYS past this deadline they would not under any circumstances refund my money or offer me an exchange, and that I would have to at my own time and expense send the player off to somewhere in Madrid (does anybody really believe I would ever see it again). It was at this point that that I knew I was on a total loser here and that /SNIP/ attitude was ''we have your money and now you are on your own''.I then placed the useless MP3 on the floor and to many ohhhs and ahhhs off the other 'happy customers' inline smashed it flat using my motorbike boots, kicked it into the corner picked up my helmet and gloves and left the store to the sound of security being beckoned. As look would have it iam 6ft tall and weigh 200 pounds all dressed in armour reinforced leathers (so no problem there walking out). As far as I was concerned it was no loss so what the hell go out with a bang.As far as the 15 day guarantee goes /SNIP/ don't inform you until after you have payed, got your change and finally got you receipt (its in the small print at the bottom) so be very careful about trying to return faulty goods back to /SNIP/ as it will end in tears ( more than likely yours) , this all happened in front of your CCTV AT APPROX 12:30 so don't try to deny this happened /SNIP/ .
> my advice is to go to a big store to see the make/ model that you like and then go to your local store and ask if they can supply the same model at the similar price, if so then use them as they will be more interested in making you a future client.


How to win friends and influence people.


----------



## bandit1250

for the sake of being helpful they have just lost a customer that needs to fully equip a three bedroom house in the not to distant future, from flat screened tv(s) to washing machines etc, a store can always be rated by what their attitude is when things go pear shaped not how big their smile is when putting your hard earned cash in their till. To be honest it was worth the E30 to see the look on the other customers faces (like I said I was on a loser), and I walked out with my head held high. Out of interest if anybody is looking for a mp4 player, the replacement a Philips gogear vibe is a nice piece of kit.


----------



## bandit1250

sorry my last post was in reply to Derek H.


----------



## jimenato

bandit1250 said:


> Let me tell you a story, are you sitting comfortable? Good, then I shall begin.I purchased from /SNIP/ at Velez Malaga a brand new MP3 player to listen to my learn Spanish cds. It started to break down a couple of days ago, so off I went back to/SNIP/ . Stood in line waiting for what seemed to be a life time watching the poor souls in front of me getting more and more animated, more and more frustrated and more and more vocal. You could just tell off their body language, raising of hands and shrugging of shoulders that not one of them left a 'happy customer' of /SNIP/ Then it become my turn, to cut a long story short it appears that /SNIP/ only take back/exchange goods before 15 days are up after the purchase date. As I had had my player for 2 DAYS past this deadline they would not under any circumstances refund my money or offer me an exchange, and that I would have to at my own time and expense send the player off to somewhere in Madrid (does anybody really believe I would ever see it again). It was at this point that that I knew I was on a total loser here and that /SNIP/ attitude was ''we have your money and now you are on your own''.I then placed the useless MP3 on the floor and to many ohhhs and ahhhs off the other 'happy customers' inline smashed it flat using my motorbike boots, kicked it into the corner picked up my helmet and gloves and left the store to the sound of security being beckoned. As look would have it iam 6ft tall and weigh 200 pounds all dressed in armour reinforced leathers (so no problem there walking out). As far as I was concerned it was no loss so what the hell go out with a bang.As far as the 15 day guarantee goes /SNIP/ don't inform you until after you have payed, got your change and finally got you receipt (its in the small print at the bottom) so be very careful about trying to return faulty goods back to /SNIP/ as it will end in tears ( more than likely yours) , this all happened in front of your CCTV AT APPROX 12:30 so don't try to deny this happened /SNIP/ .
> my advice is to go to a big store to see the make/ model that you like and then go to your local store and ask if they can supply the same model at the similar price, if so then use them as they will be more interested in making you a future client.


Carrefour at a guess, they have a 15 day policy.


----------



## bandit1250

it was not Carrefour or Eroski, it was a large nation wide outlet in the large shopping centre just off the motorway between nerja and velez, trying to help you with the ID of the shop but I have to be a bit cagey or the comment will not be posted, to be honest they also have the right to acknowledge or refute my story, but I know that will not happen.


----------

